# Can EMT B work on a heli?



## *MX-EMT (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anybody know of any companies that hire EMT B to work w/ flight medics?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you have a commercial helicopter pilot license?


----------



## medicdan (Jan 24, 2012)

As JP said, Pilots are sometimes cross-trained as EMT-Bs so they can help out on scene if necessary. The only other opportunity you would have would be as the driver of a ground CCT truck-- in addition to some combination of RN/RT/Medic/MD in the back. I doubt you have much patient care in that circumstance...


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 24, 2012)

up north in canada some places hire EMT's to assist the flight medics/flight nurses. the emts training is more in line with the EMT-I or AEMT in the US. some places up there have no EMS licensing body or standards. so whatever your doc signs you off on you are good to use.


----------



## medicnick83 (Jan 24, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> up north in canada some places hire EMT's to assist the flight medics/flight nurses. the emts training is more in line with the EMT-I or AEMT in the US. some places up there have no EMS licensing body or standards. so whatever your doc signs you off on you are good to use.



In South Africa, for AMS, you have to be ILS (EMT-I) and have done their orientation thingy to work on the helicopter or fixed wing.

ER24 or Netcare 911, I'm not at all sure of that.

I would love to work on the helicopter! 
Never been on one.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 24, 2012)

*MX-EMT said:


> Does anybody know of any companies that hire EMT B to work w/ flight medics?



Just out of curiosity, but why would it make any sense for a basic to be working on a helicopter when there are hundreds or probably thousands of medics and nurses that are qualified and want to the job?

I'm not sure if this is still the case, but for a time Maryland State Police flew with only medic so if they needed extra hands a basic would sometimes "ride in" with them.


----------



## Nerd13 (Jan 24, 2012)

I met a basic that was employed by a local helicopter service once. He had a lot of experience and was apparently very good at his job. He was also skinny so he didn't take up much room.  I was a little surprised but I thought it was cool that he broke into a field dominated by higher licenses. I'm not sure how he got the job and I assume he was probably in a paramedic/nurse/doctor program of some kind but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 24, 2012)

Flight Medic is my career goal.


----------



## xshellyx (Jan 24, 2012)

I know of a few flight crews that do transports, such as Los Angeles Childrens Hospital. They have their own helicopter, and they only do neonate transports but Im sure its still a good experience. I talked with some of the guys when we had to pick them and a neonate up from the airport and transport them by ambulance to the hospital. From what I remember it was 2 emts and a nurse.


----------



## Steam Engine (Jan 24, 2012)

Boston MedFlight hires EMT-Bs as drivers for their ground CCT units, as well as for equipment / gear retrieval. So yes, technically I suppose you may be "working with flight medics", but not in an aircrew capacity.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 24, 2012)

The military. 

Technically all of the combat medics are EMT-Bs.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes... in and under... at least for me... but maybe not in the way you are thinking...

Local EMSA Protocol divides Helicopters into 4 categories:

Air Ambulance = 2 ALS Providers (at least one medic); medical care oriented, no rescue
ALS Rescue = 1 Paramedic w/ ALS and Rescue Capabilities 
BLS Rescue = 1 EMT w/ BLS and Rescue Capabilities
Auxiliary Rescue = No Medical Staffing, but Rescue Capable

We have several Air Ambulances in the region all staffed accordingly.  However, when it comes to the rescue side of things, local law cites SAR as the Agency with Jurisdiction over all Helicopter Rescues.  CHP, Fire, and Forest Service have rescue capabilities, but no jurisdiction unless SAR is unavailable.

We (SAR) have had our own Air Operations Team for over 20 years and following the above system we have Medics, EMTs, and Non-Medical who are Crew Member and Crew Chief Qualified (this includes heli-rappel and short hauling), but are only medically equipped to a BLS level.  So, if we have a Medic or EMT on board, we are BLS Rescue... otherwise we are Auxiliary Rescue.

For better or worse, I am one of the only 4 current SAR Members who is not only an EMT, but also Crew Member, Rappel, and Short Haul Qualified.  So I get to play Helicopter EMT form time to time.  For me, having those certifications and qualifications gets me in the bird more often than anyone else, but whenever I am in the air the call usually amounts to nothing spectacular.  :glare:  Last time I had anything "good": 45 y/o snowmobiler went a$$-over-tea-kettle in the back country.  Was called in as a bi-lat tib/fib fx, femur fx, back pain 10/10, hypothermia, and LOC in need of short haul.  Splint... backboard... keep warm... "don't die"... haul a$$... transfer to waiting air ambulance.

EMT in the bird... okay...   
Dope on the Rope... not so much...  :mellow:


----------



## Oculuck (Jan 25, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> 45 y/o snowmobiler went a$$-over-tea-kettle in the back country  :mellow:



This just made my ENTIRE day! :rofl:


----------



## 281mustang (Jan 25, 2012)

About a year ago I met a Basic student at a random party that said he had a job lined up as a 'Flight EMT' as soon as he passed his NREMT-B. I just nodded along as said "that's cool man" and changed the subject.

After he left his friends told me to ignore anything he said as he was a serial bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:ter, as if it wasn't already evident. 

On a more serious note, considering how expensive it is to fly a bird I don't imagine any serive would use for an EMT.


----------



## DPM (Jan 25, 2012)

281mustang said:


> On a more serious note, considering how expensive it is to fly a bird I don't imagine any serive would use for an EMT.



It would be a good way to save money...


----------



## WTEngel (Jan 25, 2012)

Alaska (North Slope Borough specifically) has an EMT-B paired with a medevac specialist for all flights and transports. 

Typically the medevac specialist is someone not native, and the EMT-B is a native who is increasing their training.


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I'm not sure if this is still the case, but for a time Maryland State Police flew with only medic so if they needed extra hands a basic would sometimes "ride in" with them.



They still do, I've flown with them before. It's not a terrible idea, since it doesn't cost MSP anything to have extra hands, and it's rare to have a basic or medic that wouldn't like to ride in the bird for a bit.

The only issue is it forces the helicopter to return the provider to his home station, which could mean an extra 30 minutes or so of flight time to go back from Shock Trauma to the scene, and then back to base, with all the dangers that go along with that.

There's talk of them putting two medics on their new helicopters though, which would probably mean an end to that practice.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2012)

rescue1 said:


> They still do, I've flown with them before. It's not a terrible idea, since it doesn't cost MSP anything to have extra hands, and it's rare to have a basic or medic that wouldn't like to ride in the bird for a bit.
> 
> The only issue is it forces the helicopter to return the provider to his home station, which could mean an extra 30 minutes or so of flight time to go back from Shock Trauma to the scene, and then back to base, with all the dangers that go along with that.
> 
> There's talk of them putting two medics on their new helicopters though, which would probably mean an end to that practice.



Personally I think it's a terrible idea, though I admit that it sounds like an interesting/cool experience. Putting someone on a medical helicopter that has no experience flying is just asking for trouble. No one has any idea if the person has a problem with airsickness or anxiety, and in the event of an emergency that person is not going to be well versed (if at all) in any sort of emergency procedures. Plus, it seems to me that ideally critical care transports would be managed by two high level providers. Around here even the ground CCT trucks have two medics or a medic and RN in back, though I'm sure that's not the case everywhere.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 25, 2012)

DPM said:


> It would be a good way to save money...



Please elaborate on this. From a fiscal standpoint, you are correct. From a delivery of care standpoint, I would disagree that an EMT would be beneficial.


----------



## DPM (Jan 26, 2012)

Flight-LP said:


> Please elaborate on this. From a fiscal standpoint, you are correct. From a delivery of care standpoint, I would disagree that an EMT would be beneficial.



I'm only messing mate. I'm big proponent of HEMS (when it's used properly) and wouldn't dream of sticking a basic in there.


----------

